# Rotating Diet



## Bauer410 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello,
Was wondering if anyone has used a rotating diet with different kibbles? I've noticed our 55lb 2 y/o male seems to get bored of his food periodically and won't eat in the morning. We don't free feed, but then end up giving him just one meal per day earlier in the evening which is less than ideal. We don't feed him more at this meal, but he could go several days in a row eating less than what he has in the past or is recommended. 

For reference, we feed him Acana Singles Pork and Squash about 3 cups (1.5 cups on the days he wont eat breakfast) per day, and he is off leash on trails for 2-3 hours a day so pretty active. 

My thought is maybe rotating may keep him interested and mix up the formulas so he isn't deficient in any specific areas. Have people found success with this, and if so, how often do you rotate?

Thanks!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

We rotate through the Acana Regionals and some Acana Heritage types. ( except the Pacifica as his breath smells like fish haha )
Usually every bag we change or every other bag.


We also use "Wellness" Grain Free Toppers .
https://www.wellnesspetfood.com/nat...e-percent-mixer-or-topper-ninety-five-percent


Table spoon of coconut oil and a tablespoon of toppers heated and mixed with his kibble.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

Rotating kibbles sounds like a pain. I put "stuff" on my V's food, anything, he doesn't seem to care what it is. Leftovers, (of course not garlic or onions & stuff not good for dogs), I have even saved and chopped up chicken skin! Just not boring kibbles, only. Last night he had rice, with broccoli & zucchini sprinkled on top. Num!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'll offer Kaylee more if she misses her meals. Lately she just wants me to sit right next to her and pet her while she eats...


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Anida said:


> I'll offer Kaylee more if she misses her meals. Lately she just wants me to sit right next to her and pet her while she eats...


Haha, yes our boy like to have company too when he is eating.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been rotating my two's kibble for the last couple of months, they seem to be doing okay for it.


----------

